# 100 Favorites: # 52



## JACE (Jul 18, 2014)

*Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde
Rafael Kubelik, Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra, Janet Baker, Waldemar Kmentt (Audite)*










This performance is a revelation. It really is extraordinary: The conducting, the singing, the orchestra. Everything comes together -- and the effect is like a jolt of electricity. This is one of those rare recordings that offers a window on the thing we're after, the thing beyond art. Like being in a gallery and gazing at a painting until the walls melt and the frame falls away and you're inside the picture, moving about in it, _experiencing_ it. Or that rare, delicious moment in a play when you forget that the people on the stage are only actors. You're there in the dark, silently eavesdropping, watching and watching, swept up in some alternate world that's more real than reality. And when it's over, you're suddenly startled, jarred back to your everyday self, like waking from a dream.

You get the idea. This performance is that good.


----------

